# unneutered male with spayed females



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He might, but you can always redirect him, and I'm sure your girls will let him know that's not allowed too. Thanks for keeping your sensitivity chip turned on.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that is WONDERFUL of you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My intact 2 year old male does not try to mount my 10 y/o spayed female. He sniffs a lot and tries to get her to play but that is about it. She lets him know when he has crossed her comfort zone.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I used to foster adult males and our rescue didn't used to neuter until after HW treatment and I never had an issue with any of them trying to mount my girls (I had three spayed females back then).


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Some years ago we had an intact male & a spayed female. I never remember him mounting her.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think you should have too much trouble. Even if he does try it, they'll probably let him know very quickly that it isn't acceptable!! Rescuing is such a great thing, thanks for doing it. When might you get him? Slash we definitely want to see pictures!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a spayed female and a 3 year old intact male. He never tries to mount her and when he gets to rough or too personal with his sniffing she tells him off and he backs right down. She IS the boss.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Don't want to hijack your thread but, this is a great question. Since I will not have my pup neutered until he's about 8 mths or so, I was wondering about my 3 yr old spayed female, who is his surrogate mom. I am also wondering about the dog park . . .

It's so good of you to think about the stress of the 4th coming up. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a little late here, but I don't think it would be a problem if you are keeping an eye on the dogs and not exactly throwing them in all together when you aren't around to monitor. And that's more because this is a strange dog with unknown temperament. 

If your females don't set him straight, then you need to step in. 

Maybe I'm wrong about your location, but is this a golden at the shelter up in Saginaw? I thought I saw there were three golden males there?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rusty was neutered and our GSP is spayed.... he would still occasionlly try to mount her but she would put a stop to it...... Nothing can happen except the female might get a little testy with him...as long as you watch over them, it should be fine.


----------

